# Scibor Monstrous Miniatures just keeps adding conversion packs!



## admiraldick (Sep 9, 2008)

Scibor and his team seem to have sculping diarrhea. they just can't stop adding to their conversion packs. its actually getting difficult to keep on top of all their new releases. they've got cool shields (Spartan ones, Celtic ones and crazy 'Chaos Dwarf' ones), awesome shoulder pads (crusader ones and yet more celtic stuff) and some brilliant tank accessories (1 and 2).

i haven't been a fan of Scibor's stuff in the past. his miniatures, particularly the Marine stuff, seemed to lack a finesse that made for awkward proportions and amateurish hair. i also was not a fan of his massively repetitious use of the same celtic designs. i'm glad to say that these conversion packs blow all of those old concerns out of the water. i look forward to seeing BT armies (amongst others) using these bits on a table top soon.


----------



## World Eater XII (Dec 12, 2008)

good find! does seem a bit ott with celtic stuff, but oh well.


----------



## MaidenManiac (Oct 2, 2008)

Good find!

Im a bit interested in those W.I.P Minotaurs, gonna be interesting to see the end-result there


----------



## Stella Cadente (Dec 25, 2006)

do they want people to actually to be able to remove them from the sprue?, or do you just paint them on the sprue and leave them on for all eternity knowing that if you try and remove them your gonna be screwed.


----------



## Creon (Mar 5, 2009)

I think they're counting on a pair of clippers or a hobby saw.


----------



## Arcane (Feb 17, 2009)

Do those shoulder pads fit on Space Marines?


----------



## Stella Cadente (Dec 25, 2006)

Creon said:


> I think they're counting on a pair of clippers or a hobby saw.


I would not want to tackle those with just a pair of clippers ever, and using a hobby saw is just going to take a long time to clean up, they just don't seem worth the effort for something which looks meh to crap at best


----------



## Creon (Mar 5, 2009)

I have fairly heavy nippers and tin snips as part of my tool kit. But, I agree. They seem to not consider getting those puppies off the sprue. 

If you don't like 'em, don't buy. If everyone does that, they'll stop, or improve.


----------



## admiraldick (Sep 9, 2008)

lol. Stella, i sometimes wonder what it is that drives you to post on threads to say that you have no interest in there content. but then where else would we get the chance to interact, eh?

and it could be worse, you could be one of those people that post to say 'i don't know' or 'i have no opinion'. idiots.


----------



## Stella Cadente (Dec 25, 2006)

admiraldick said:


> lol. Stella, i sometimes wonder what it is that drives you to post on threads to say that you have no interest in there content.


my drive is the wish to express my opinion, and to force people to come to terms that not everything is a silver lined cloud viewed through rose tinted windows.

and when it comes to Scibor its something I really have an opinion of, there overpriced, rough, shoddy looking crap that they have the audacity to pass off as a quality product is something that grinds my gears smoother than a babies ass.

just looking at the sprue for those spartan like shields and how the shields are attached to the sprue and how the shoulder pads are attached to the sprue fills me with a boiling hatred for there stupidity and ineptitude.

why create something that will probably be destroyed just removing them from the frame?


----------



## Sethis (Jun 4, 2009)

Voluntarily removed due to unconstructive criticism.


----------



## Jezlad (Oct 14, 2006)

Personal attacks on someones "life" will not be tolerated. 

Either talk about the product or leave the thread.


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

Stella Cadente said:


> my drive is the wish to express my opinion, and to force people to come to terms that not everything is a silver lined cloud viewed through rose tinted windows.
> 
> and when it comes to Scibor its something I really have an opinion of, there overpriced, rough, shoddy looking crap that they have the audacity to pass off as a quality product is something that grinds my gears smoother than a babies ass.
> 
> ...


As much as it pains me to do so i have to concur with Stella, Resin is a bitch to work with at the best of times and i have ruined alot of resin parts by simply removing them from the vent resin, after spending a considerable amount of money on a product the very least you should be able to count on is not having to fight to get the part off the excess resin. considering the viscosity of the resin used to produce the parts in question there is no reason for them to be attached to that thick bar in that manner,Forge world manage to do it.

Stella is correct though, the world of miniatures isnt a silver lined cloud viewed through rose tinted windows ,but then again it isnt a black as pitch storm cloud viewed through diarrhoea soaked spectacles either.


----------



## Stella Cadente (Dec 25, 2006)

bitsandkits said:


> but then again it isnt a black as pitch storm cloud viewed through diarrhoea soaked spectacles either.


oh I dunno, it just means its better when something comes along that is able to pierce the darkness of the diarrhoea glasses, and I have seen plenty that does that, just never from scibor, its just throws more brown sludge on to the glasses.


----------



## Sethis (Jun 4, 2009)

Jezlad said:


> Personal attacks on someones "life" will not be tolerated.
> 
> Either talk about the product or leave the thread.


Correct, I'm out of line. Apologies to offended parties. Original post has been modified to prevent further offence.


----------



## subtlejoe (Sep 23, 2008)

Stella Cadente said:


> my drive is the wish to express my opinion, and to force people to come to terms that not everything is a silver lined cloud viewed through rose tinted windows.
> 
> and when it comes to Scibor its something I really have an opinion of, there overpriced, rough, shoddy looking crap that they have the audacity to pass off as a quality product is something that grinds my gears smoother than a babies ass.
> 
> ...


We'll you can blame them for trying to make something that people may actually want to use, I'm pretty sure if you treat the models nicely and not like some ham fisted child they won't break. i for one will prop get the spartan shields and heads. The companys just trying to fill a gap in the market that, lets face it is needed!


----------



## Jezlad (Oct 14, 2006)

I disagree with Stella though, I quite like the products Scibor turn out. I've never been one for making pretty models but I'll definitely consider stuff like this next time I do a marine army. It's just a shame everything is tailored towards marines. Where's the xenos stuff?


----------



## Creon (Mar 5, 2009)

I do wish there was some more Xenos stuff. Troll Forged Games does some nice Aliens sort of stuff, but that's whole figures. I'd love to see some alternate Eldar, but don't see any space elves around. It's a shame.


----------



## Stella Cadente (Dec 25, 2006)

subtlejoe said:


> i for one will prop get the spartan shields and heads. The companys just trying to fill a gap in the market that, lets face it is needed!


but there are many other companies that do spartan shields, honestly there not filling in any gaps, GW and FW do shoulder pads (and there easier to remove from sprues as well), lots of companies do shields and lots do heads.


Jezlad said:


> I disagree with Stella though, I quite like the products Scibor turn out.


after seeing some of there stuff in the flesh (and the prices people have paid for them) its not impressive, but if press molded green stuff PVA'd on to plastic parts and covered in file marks is someones thing, then whatever.


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

The reasons for little or no xenos from scribor and other companies is simple, they are in it for the money not the hobby, space marines sell the most for GW and these companies are just latching on to that teat, they are not interested in genuinely filling gaps in the range because the gaps in the range are not profitable thats why they are gaps.


----------



## maximus2467 (Jun 14, 2007)

i dont know what half of you guys are talking about they look fantastic! then again i havent seen any in the flesh. i put an order in for some but they only seem to accept paypal and i have a deep seated mistrust in that (dont ask me why) why cant they just take credit cards??


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

i have used pay pal for a few years and never had any problem with the service, as long as you set the account up correctly and read up on what your covered for your in safe hands, infact in many ways its much easier to use if anything goes wrong than your own bank.


----------



## EmbraCraig (Jan 19, 2009)

maximus2467 said:


> i dont know what half of you guys are talking about they look fantastic! then again i havent seen any in the flesh. i put an order in for some but they only seem to accept paypal and i have a deep seated mistrust in that (dont ask me why) why cant they just take credit cards??


I get where you're coming from, but I prefer people to use paypal - I'd much rather give my card details to one company and use them to pay everyone else than to give my card details to every individual website that I deal with on the 'net... fair enough the connection to the webpage is secure, but you never know what anyone does with your card details if they get them at the other end.


On topic though, these shoulder pads and bits and bobs look alright - but as Stella and Bitz have been saying, I don't see any real reason why they need to be connected to the sprue by a half inch thick lump of resin... just seems like lazy casting more than anything - if you're doing an entire army with replacement shoulder pads that's gonna turn into a lot of cutting and filing.


----------



## Sethis (Jun 4, 2009)

bitsandkits said:


> The reasons for little or no xenos from scribor and other companies is simple, they are in it for the money not the hobby, space marines sell the most for GW and these companies are just latching on to that teat, they are not interested in genuinely filling gaps in the range because the gaps in the range are not profitable thats why they are gaps.


Circular logic, surely?

-> People don't sell these models because people don't buy them.

-> People don't buy these models because no-one sells them.

This is the main issue I take with people saying "GW only does Space Marine stuff", again:

-> GW makes a lot of marine stuff because lots of people buy it.

-> People buy a lot of marine stuff because GW makes loads of models for it.

If the manufacturers WANTED to, they could very easily produce models that people would buy for all armies. I know several dozen people who would buy a Farseer on a Jetbike, for example, if someone (anyone!) sculpted and produced a model for it. It would hardly be a loss of profit for the producer.

But instead it makes more commercial sense to have one army that GW can shovel all the newbies into, and then just make a model for every entry in their codex + the 5 other spin off codicies. However in a true macrocosm of life, the cost of reliability is diversity. Hence the new release schedule which goes "Imperial army, Orks, Imperial Army, Imperial Army, Nids, Imperial Army, Imperial Army".


----------



## Arcane (Feb 17, 2009)

I agree Sethis, which is what has been irking me in the codex department, but that is another thread. 

I like Scibor bases. That is about it. The rest is kinda meh. The bases though, I think look unique so they would be great for a HQ squad or the like.


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

Sethis said:


> Circular logic, surely?
> 
> -> People don't sell these models because people don't buy them.
> 
> ...


I think the situation is improving, with the development of rapid prototyping and cad they have released some things i never thought would see the light of day and you only need to look at the Orks to see what some effort and a complete new range of minis in plastic will do for sales and im impressed with the new trend of putting actual new units into the codex,even if they are not supported with new models yet. 
I dont think marines sell well just because they have an expansive range of models, its more than that, its the marketing, its because they are familiar yet superhuman, they have a reputation in terms of being easy to use and brick hard.


----------



## Bubblematrix (Jun 4, 2009)

Sethis said:


> I know several dozen people who would buy a Farseer on a Jetbike, for example, if someone (anyone!) sculpted and produced a model for it. It would hardly be a loss of profit for the producer.


I think that the reason for this is multifold:

1) It's a much more intensive sculpt than a few shoulderpads and heads

2) It's not very generic, i.e. it would only be Eldar 40k players, no other range needs one whereas pads and heads are on many fantasy models in many ranges

3) similar to 2) - it's the most likely thing to inflame GW legal, anyone who makes a jetseer model will get sued - period - whether GW will win is anyones guess, but it would get too much attention. I think if we see one it will be followed closely by a court case as GW would need to be seen to defend their IP against a blatant challenge. At least with shoulder pads you can say "space warrior shoulder pads" and that is legit, GW wont even go near that one with anything more forceful than their "please dont" letters.

So yes, it would be excellent to get a model produced by one of the independants, but if they do then in my opinion they really are asking for it. On the other side - if GW get shitty about some generic pads which they dont produce then they are just being anal, independants producing nice(?) custom parts just adds to the model diversity in the market.

And for the record, I think these are very hit and miss - and would also get pissed off with the massive chunks of resin attached.


----------

